
Ford Uses Firewatch Visuals for Sales Event - doppp
http://www.polygon.com/2016/6/27/12045166/ford-firewatch-sale
======
NetTechM
I would be just as shocked as the developers, who would think using Firewatch
as advertising would be a good idea?

